# alice and fingal



## tdahl61 (May 29, 2005)

does anybody know what the bird pop by alice and fingal


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There are birds all over the majority of ND this year... find the right cover and you'll find birds...

As a general rule in ND, the further south and west you go the more birds you'll find, as the climate tends to be slightly warmer during the winter months giving the birds a better over wintering opportunity...

Please note though that internet scouting on this site is frowned upon as a general rule, so please understand that if you want specifics we ask that people PM you.

Regards,

Ryan


----------

